# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Haltūra alus mīļotājam: kontroliera programmēšana mikrobūzim

## gards alus

Sveiki!
Nezināju, kurā sadaļā šo rakstīt, tāpēc rakstīju pirmajā - ja esmu te ne pa tēmu, tad, lūdzu, neapvainojaties  ::  
Tādad vajadzība ir sekojoša: mēs ar draugu vēlamies uztaisīt mikrobrūzi. "Dzelžu" daļa vairāk vai mazāk ir skaidra, bet vajag arī automātiku, kas precīzi kontrolē pocesus - uztur katlā konstantu temp. ilgākā lika intervālā (piem., 50 grādus 30 minūtes), īsteno vienmērīgu temp. celšanu noteiktā laika periodā (piemēram, 10 minūtēs no 50 līz 65 grādiem). Vēl būtu labi, ja visā vārīšanas ciklā tiktu logota temp. ar, piem., 5 sekunžu intervālu. Būt labi, ja mēs visus šos uzturēšanas un sildīšanas cilkus varētu ievadīt un palaist programmu - tālāk jau viss process noritētu bez mūsu iejaukšanās.  Precizitātei ideālajā gadījumā būtu līdz grāda desmitdaļai.
Reāli tas nozīmē, ka kontrolieris saņem informāciju no vairākiem termometriem un varbūt arī plūsams mērītājiem, lai kontrolētu vārstus un sūkni (varbūt). Kā arī būtu labi, ja kāds sensors pateiktu kontrolierim, cik šķidruma ir dažādos katlos, bet sliktākajā gadījumā to mēs varm ievadīt manuāli...
Tehniskie varianti, kā šo uzbūvē ir vairāki, īsti vēl neesam izdomājuši, kurš ir optimālais. Citā variantā ir jākontrolē tikai viens trīsgaitas vārsts, bet sūknis visu laiku ir ieslēgts.
Lūk daži piemēri:
1) http://www.brewtroller.com/wiki/doku.php 
Šis ir kaut kāds opensorce projekts, kas varētu būt kaut kas līdzīgs tam, ko mums vajag
2) http://www.vandelogt.nl/htm/regelen_pid_uk.htm 
Te viens nīdrlandietis ir uztaisījs to, ko mēs vēlamies - pats saprogramējis kaut kādu PID kontrolieri. Paspaidoties pa sadaļām var diezgan labi saprast, ap ko "lietas grozās"

Pieļauju, ka mans apraksts varētu būt nepilnīgs, jo šajā jomē esmu apmēram tāds pats eksperts kā Slakteris finansēs  :: 
Apmaksā varētu vienoties par diezgan lielu daudzumu visvisāda alus diezgan garā laika periodā! Jo labāk tiks veikts darbs, jo labāks sanāks alus  ::   Protams, varam vienoties arī par monetāru atlīdzību  :: 

Nu, kā izklausās? Viegli, saržģīti? Varbūt kādam studentam šis kādā kursā var būt interesants praktiskais kursadarbs ar iespēju tikat apgādātam ar "šķirdro maizi" ilgākā laika periodā  :: 

Priekā,
Matīss

----------


## Vikings

Reiz kādā metāla kausēšanas krāsnī redzēju ļoti līdzīgu kontrolieri kā aprakstīts. Iespējams uzlikt temperatūru un laiku cik ilgi tā tiek uzturēta. Tad nākamo temperatūru, tās sasniegšanas laiku un uzturēšanas laiku. Un tā tālāk. Domāju, ka pameklēt tādu kontrolieri pa automatizācijas bodēm (piemēram, Lāsma, Keramserviss) būtu prātīgāk kā to taisīt no nulles. Lēti tas nebūs  - tas tiesa. Bet domāju, ka kvalitatīvi to uztaisīt kādam izmaksās vēl vairāk.

----------


## Isegrim

_Offtopic_ par _topic_ halturščikiem. Haltūra - nekvalitatīvi, "pa roku galam" pavirši izpildīts darbs. Es nehalturēju.

----------


## gards alus

viking, paldies, aizbrauksim!

bet par hlatūras definīciju - man liekas, ka haltūra ir islaicīga papildus piepelnīšanās paralēļi pamatdarbam, nevis padarītā darba kvalitātes mērs.

----------


## karloslv

Īslaicīga papildus piepelnīšanās = nekādas atbildības par to, kas pēc mēneša notiks ar tavu darba rezultātu. Ja tev maksā par to, lai dienā X lampiņas mirgo, tad kāpēc iespringt vairāk?

Nezinu daudz automatizācijas tirgu, bet es arī tur ieteiktu skatīties. Nesen tulkoju materiālus par Siemens LOGO un izskatās, ka tur tieši visu to var atrast.

----------


## Isegrim

> bet par hlatūras definīciju - man liekas, ka haltūra ir islaicīga papildus piepelnīšanās paralēļi pamatdarbam, nevis padarītā darba kvalitātes mērs.


 http://www.latvianforyou.com/cgi-bin/l. ... pos=199630
Tā nu ir, bet darbu par haltūru parasti sauca _homo soveticus_, kas kārtīgi strādāt vienkārši nevīžoja.

----------


## Amazons

No sākuma jautājums: cik vietās (punktos) nepieciešams mērīt temperatūru? Cik vārsti jākontrolē? Cik sūkņi?
Tas tādai izmaksu noteikšanai  ::  Salīdzinājumam - temperatūras kontrolieris kas spēj veikt temperatūras regulēšanu vairākos segmentos (noteiktā laikā uztur/kāpina/pazemina temperatūru), sadzīvo ar vienu termopāri, bet *nespēj* veikt logošanu maksā ap 60Ls. Attiecīgi tāds kas logo datus maksās krietni vairāk. Rūpnieciski risinātu ar bik cita līmeņa kontrolieriem - kaut ko no Mitsubishi FX sērijas (atvainojos Siemens kampaņu upuriem) apaudzējot to ar nepieciešamo skaitu termokontroles moduļiem. 
P.S. un par haltūru definīciju sen jau cīnos forumos tāpat kā Isegrim. Protams, ka mēs varam teikt tas ir tikai tāds vārds, bet nozīme patiesībā IR - darbs bez atbildības.

----------


## marchiks

Kaut kas ir sanācis?  ::  Kopuma sanāk ne tik vienkārši, kaut katra atsevisķa lieta nav tik sarežģīta - varetu njemt kaut kadu mikrokontrolieru platformu un kabinat klat temp sensorus un suknju vadibu un programet PID algoritmu kas nav tik sarezgiti. Atrumaa paskatoties uzduros velvienam gatavam risinajumam, varbut, nav apsvērts kaut kas tāds:
http://www.embeddedcc.com/index.php/products.html?SID=q8s7u0tncef35jsg109q2e2n24

----------


## kaspich

man ir ienaakushies paaris potenciaali projektinji, varbuut kaads gatavs naakt talkaa? ne par alu  :: 
ja kaadam interesee, luugums dot zinju.

----------


## kasisz

> man ir ienaakushies paaris potenciaali projektinji, varbuut kaads gatavs naakt talkaa? ne par alu 
> ja kaadam interesee, luugums dot zinju.


 sveiks, kādi ir iespējamie projekti un ar ko tie ir saistīti un kāds ir nepieciešamais darba apjoms? PM tev nosūtīt nevar tāpēc rakstīšu te!

----------


## juris90

kaspich te jau sen nan redzets, tākā šaubos, ka sagaidīsi atbildi.  ::

----------


## Obsis

Nule kaut ko ļoti līdzīgu saveidoju uz ArduinoMega2560 bāzes. 16 gab ADC mērieejas ar 1024 gradācijām, 13 līdz 14 gab PWM (faktiski DAC) izejas ar tādu pat precizitāti, un 30 Digi Universal i/o, kas cita starpā spēj mērīt arī frekvenci un laika intervālus ar 8 bitu, bet uz 48 kājas ar 16 bitu precizitāti, un caur ārēju trani var komutēt slodzes, un klausīties sensoru nostrādi.
Programmēšana vienkārša, C-Shārpā piemeklē kādu nebūt publisko bibliotēku, un to kas no tās der caur USB zarniņu iepludina iekš Arduino ROM. Tā ka nekas diži no programmēšanas nav jāsaprot. Alternatīvas ir Visual Basic vai C++, tikai tur biku vairāk ir jāsaprot ko dari. Ar programmēšanu gan nevarēšu palīdzēt, mana specializācija ir dzelži. Bet Arduino varu silti ieteikt, Mega maksā 30 Eiras un Pico maksā 12 Eiras, ja pērk Konrādā.

----------


## Obsis

P.S. pēc divi gadi:
Vispār jebkāds ļurļukators ir dampis, kas nemīl raustīšanos, bet ar visu dvēseli pieprasa ļoti stabilas plūsmas, īpaši termiskās. Tāpēc nezinu neko labāku ļurļukmašīnai kā 40mm ņerža trubu 60-100cm garu, ko pieber ar marmora šķembu frakciju 8...12 mm, un sietiņš apakšā lai neizbirst. No lejas padod tvaiku, no augšas nāk ārā 95% manta gandrīz neatkarīgi no tā, ka tiek dots iekšā. Atliek tikai nokondensēt. Šito man iemācīja ruslandes vakuumpārklājumu meistari, jo ja tur attauko ar šķīdinātāju, kurā kaut molekula tauku uz spaini, tad tūtā darbs un materiāls. Tāpēc šamie nopērk Visšuju Očistku, un paši to šķūnī pārdzen, lai der darbam. Un vienmēr nāk nost daudz un dikti visvisādi draņķi. Cita starpā, viskvalitatīvākais šķidrums nākot no Erevānas fabrikas. Kvalitāti pārbauda šausmīgi vienkārši: uz pulētas stikla loksnes uzlej apmēram karoti minētā šķidruma un pagaida kamēr šamais iztvaikos. Tad skatās stiklu atstarotā gaismā. Ja ir pulveris vai interferences apļi, tātad neder. Vēl labāks kritērijs ir polarizācijas filtrs, piemēram no skārienjutīgajiem LCD ekrāniem tā pelēcīgā plēve. Stiklu apgaismo no otra LCD ekrāna un plēvi novieto starp stiklu un aci, sagriežot par 45 grādi, ka ir polarizācijas caurlaidības minimums. Ja tur kaut kas uz stikla ir, un Ņūtona riņķu bilde ir krāsaina, tātad defekts lielāks par lambda ceturtdaļu, ja melnbalts, tad lielāks par lambda desmitdaļu. Cita starpā, tā ļoti labi briļļu optikas ģeometriju var testēt. Vari minēt trīs reizes, cik kvalitatīva šī optika parasti mēdz būt.

----------

